# Problème clavier pavé numérique où les chiffres ne s'affichent pas



## gros tony is back (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

récent acquéreur d'un iMac derniere génération, mon pavé numérique ne marche pas,il controle la souris au lieu d'écrire les chiffres, merci pour votre aide


----------



## Bebop 4 (11 Juin 2008)

Salut !

Le précédant utilisateur avait de la difficulté à se servir de la souris, il a donc modifié les paramètres en conséquence. Pour changer cela, suis les instructions ci-bas:

- Sous le menu "pomme", sélectionne "Préférences Système"
- Dans la fenêtre qui apparaît, clique sur "Accès universel"
- Dans la fenêtre qui apparaît, clique sur "Souris", dans le menu du haut
- Juste en bas du menu, il y a: "En cas de difficultés à utiliser la souris", puis juste dessous:
  "Touches de souris". À côté il y a "oui" et "non." Clique sur le bouton "non"

Je suis sous OS X 10.4.11, c'est ainsi que les choses m'apparaissent. Si tu as une version différente d'OS X, peut-être t'apparaîtront-elles différentes. Mais le principe d'action reste le même.


----------



## gros tony is back (12 Juin 2008)

ba je suis sous leopard mais sa marche merci beaucoup!!


----------



## albanet (14 Mai 2014)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Le précédant utilisateur avait de la difficulté à se servir de la souris, il a donc modifié les paramètres en conséquence. Pour changer cela, suis les instructions ci-bas:
> 
> ...




MERCI 100000000000 fois (je peux enfin écrire ceci grâce à mon pavé numérique!!!) 

Tu viens de me sortir une belle épine du pied, je galérais avec cette fonction depuis 3 ans !!!

Je confirme donc le fonctionnement de la manipulation dans mavericks. Mise à jour des menus :

-pref systeme
- accessibilité
- souris et trackpad
- décocher "activer les touches de souris"


Merci !!!


----------



## Pom04 (26 Février 2018)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Le précédant utilisateur avait de la difficulté à se servir de la souris, il a donc modifié les paramètres en conséquence. Pour changer cela, suis les instructions ci-bas:
> 
> ...


Un grand merci


----------

